# شرح كيفية عمل شبكة اﻻتصاﻻت اﻻرضية pstn



## محمود010 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
سأشرح مقدمة مهمة جدا لكيفية عمل شبكات اﻻتصاﻻت اﻻرضية PSTN وهى كما نسميه فى حياتنا الطبيعية بالتليفون اﻻرضى .


PSTN هو اختصار لكلمة Puplic Switching Telecomunication Network
وهو تعبير يطلق على شبكة الهواتف الارضية (السلكية )
شبكة الاتصالات تبدو أكثر بساطة من جهاز الهاتف حيث يمكنك أن تنشأ بنفسك شبكة اتصالات صغيرة خاصة بك فكل ما بينك وبين شركة الاتصالات هو *سلكين من النحاس* احدهما مشترك والآخر يمر به تيار شدته 30 ملي أمبير بفرق جهد ما بين 6-12 فولت حيث يقوم الميكرفون بتغيير شدة التيار المار تبعا لتغير الموجة الصوتية من فمك و تقوم السماعة على الجانب الآخر بإعادة تشغيل هذه الموجة الصوتية. 

يبدأ الهاتف من بيتك حيث يمتد زوج من الأسلاك النحاسية من صندوق الهاتف في الطريق إلى صندوق الهاتف في بيتك و الذي منه تستطيع أن تصل خط الهاتف إلى أي مكان في البيت. على طول الطريق تمتد كوابل سميكة بها ما يزيد على مئة زوج من أسلاك النحاس مثل التي تصل لبيتك. 


هذه الكوابل قد تتصل مباشرة مع بدالة شركة الاتصالات التي تتبع لها أو قد تتصل بما يعرف بـ digital concentrator الذي يقوم بتحويل الصوت إلى إشارة رقمية *بمعدل 8000 عينة في الثانية* و* قوة تحليل تصل إلى 8-bit* حيث تخرج الإشارة الخاصة بصوتك مع العديد من إشارات الأصوات الأخرى و ترسل جميعا عبر سلك و احد- غالبا ما يكون من الألياف الضوئية- إلى مكتب شركة الاتصالات. 


إذا أردت الاتصال بشخص ما يتبع لنفس بدالة الشركة التي تتبع لها كل ما ستقوم به البدالة هو عمل loop حلقة بينك و بين المتحدث الآخر ليتم إجراء المحادثة لكن لو أردت الاتصال بشخص بعيد فانه سيتم تحويل صوتك إلى إشارة رقمية ترسل عبر الأسلاك إلى بدالته حيث يتم فك شيفرتها و ترسل لهاتفه. 


إذا عدت بذاكرتك إلى الأيام التي كان تعمل بها شبكات الاتصال من خلال لوحة المفاتيح اليدوية (السنترال اليدوي) فانك ستفهم بسهولة كيف تعمل أنظمة التلفون الحديثة. في النظام القديم كان هناك زوج من الأسلاك النحاسية يمتد من كل بيت إلى مكتب رئيسي في منتصف البلدة. عامل البدالة يجلس أمام لوح به يد لكل زوج من الأسلاك يدخل المكتب فوقها يوجد مصباح صغير. هناك بطارية كبيرة توصل التيار من خلال مقاومة إلى كل زوج من الأسلاك.

حين ترفع سماعة الهاتف في بيتك فان الدائرة الكهربية تكتمل فيضئ المصباح الخاص برقم المشترك عندها يصل عامل البدالة جهازه معك ليسألك عن الرقم الذي تريد الاتصال معه ليرسل له إشارة جرس بمجرد أن يستجيب لها و يرفع سماعة هاتفه يقوم عامل البدالة بوصل التلفونين معا. 

في أنظمة التلفون الحديثة استبدل عامل البدالة *بتحويلة الكترونية* فبمجرد أن ترفع سماعة هاتفك تكتمل الدائرة بداخل التحويلة الالكترونية فتدير لك نغمة خاصة تدلك على إن جهازك يعمل و متصل مع الشبكة. ثم بعدها تقوم بالضغط على الأرقام الخاصة بالشخص الذي تريد الاتصال معه باستخدام لوحة المفاتيح في هاتفك حيث كل رقم ينتج عن مزج لنغمتين بترددين مختلفين. 


لكي يسهل نقل ملايين من المحادثات عبر سلك واحد فان التردد الذي يتم نقله يحدد بعرض نطاق مقداره 3000Hz حيث أن أي إشارة صوتية لها تردد اقل من 400Hz أو اكبر من 3400Hz لا تنتقل عبر خطوط الهاتف و هذا ما يجعل أصوات الناس تختلف عبر أجهزة الهاتف عما هي عليه في الواقع. 


الآن ربما تتساءل أن كانت شبكات الهاتف تعتمد في عملها على الكهرباء كيف يستمر عمل الهاتف في حالة انقطاع التيار ؟؟؟ 


الإجابة بسيطة فقد عرفت أن كل ما يحتاجه الهاتف لكي يعمل هو تيار كهربي شدته 30ملي أمبير بفرق جهد ما بين 6 إلى 12 فولت و هذا من السهل توفيره بمولدات تحت كل الظروف مما يتيح استمرارية عمل الهواتف. 

الآن بقي أن تعرف أن رقم هاتفك هو بمثابة عنوان لك حيث تقسم مجموعة الأرقام التي يتكون منها رقم الهاتف إلى ثلاث فئات الأولى تدل على المنطقة التي تسكن بها و الثاني يدل على المقسم الذي تتبع له في هذه المنطقة و الأخير هو رقمك الخاص الذي يستدل به عليك من خلال هذا المقسم إذن رقم الهاتف كالعنوان حيث يأتي اسم المدينة ثم اسم الشارع في المدينة ثم رقم منزلك في هذا الشارع.


ولمزيد من المعلومات يمكنك قراءة بعض اجزاء من كتاب Fundamentals of Telecommunications من الرابط التالى :
​Google books​

أرجو ان يكون الشرح قد اعجبكم
انتظرونى فى شروحات متقدمة فى الـ PTSN ان شاء الله

لمزيد من المعلومات او اى استفسارات ( مدونتى )


تقبلوا تحياتى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## محمود010 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

هايبقى فى دروس قادمة استكمالا للموضوع ان شاء الله


----------



## HSPA (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شرح جميل ومرتب وننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## نزيك (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## محمود010 (1 يناير 2011)

وبارك الله فيكما
شكرا


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ahmed Masrawey (14 مارس 2011)

مشكر بجد كنت بدور عليه و الله


----------



## محمود010 (5 مايو 2011)

العفو شباب
وأرجو ان يستفيد الجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (8 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
ننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمود010 (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## دوج دوج (10 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## طمووحة (14 أغسطس 2011)

راائع جدا =)


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (19 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح الوافي والجميل مع تحياتي


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود010 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

العفو يابشمهندسين
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Elsabaawi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

يسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## عماد الكبير (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وان شاء الله هذا الكتاب الرائع 
ليستفيد منه الجميع
​


----------



## محمود010 (20 مارس 2012)

وجزاكم مثله ان شاء الله
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## سموالمعالي (27 مارس 2012)

اشكر اخي محمود واتمنى أن نكون فريق عمل لدراسة الاتصالات المتطورة ويكون العمل على شكل بحث ، مثل : تقنية الجيل الرابع ويتم عمل بحوث عنها ويكون البحث مقسم على الاعضاء انتظر الرد .


----------



## nafisa (28 مارس 2012)

شكرا كتير شرح رائع ومنظم جزيت خيرا


----------



## محمود010 (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لكم يابشمهندسين

وانا موافق يابشمهندس سمو المعالى على اقتراحك


----------



## اليافعي احمد (18 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## amir_ezat (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

